# Clomid 2ww August/Spetember...



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New homes ladies

CLOMID 2WW

VALERIEG 

KELLYDALLARD (iui) 

NICKJOANNEOWEN(Jo)

KJM Testing 23rd August  

KERRYB 

POOTLE Testing 25th August  

FLOWERPOT Testing 28th August  

DEBBYCUK Testing 28th August   

CASPER (Nicki) Testing 1st Sept  

SALLYSTAR Testing 1st Sept   

MINXY Testing 7th Sept  

NATALIEB(iui) Testing 7th Sept  

   ​


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Cheers Olive 
1 down 10 more to go
     

Sally


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

lovely Clomid Chicks 

Sorry I've not done any personals for ages...been busy at work so only had time for quick posts & then our broadband at home playing up....but I've just come out of meeting at work & leaving office in minute & our broadband appears to be running properly again so I'll try to log on a bit more....although DP says I'm boring as I ignore him if on PC too much...and can't have him feeling like I'm neglecting him especially as its "prime time"  Been having lots of fun   so both of us are smiling every day !! Due to ovulate today (been getting some major twinges from both ovaries - mature follie on each) so should be today (CD14) possibly going into tomorrow as there's 2 to be released ! And the frequent peeing has started which seems to be one of my side effects with Clomid, mainly from around ovulation onwards.

Anyway, sending lots & lots of   to you all...
Lets hope we have plenty of  this month
Blowing  to you all... 
Take care

Natasha


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, can I join in please?  AF is due next Wednesday, I'm not exactly on Clomid yet but will be from next week when AF arrives (I should say 'if' AF arrives, but after 15 months of trying on my own I'm not exactly hopeful!)

Thanks and good luck everyone


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world      I will keep popping in but I am mainly on the IUI thread now as I am not on the mad pills anymore  

Olive-Could you take me off the list next time you update it hunny,bfn   but I have   back again.

All the best

Kelly x


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

hope you all get this as its moved to a new posting! Just wanted to let you all know the latest. Well it was 2 weeks yesterday since I ovulated, so I tested then and got a BFN. Been having some cramps too so was in floods of tears all night . I don't know why I thought it would work first time but I was convinced now I had ovulated that I would get pregnant! Any way, still no AF today so I am getting a bit confused since its been 15 days since I ovulated now. I think I'll give it another day or two and perhaps test again.

Any way congratulations Valerieg, it's great to hear about a BFP! And sending   to Kelly & Jo. Fingers crossed for this month!

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kelly - its not over till its over.  I have heard of girls getting BFN's and taking upto a week for a BFP as the levels just aren't strong enough. Hang on in there and keep us posted  

Good luck girlies, we are nearly there      

I'm feeling strange, no AF pains, only thing I've had that I normally get is post-sex ache which I get about a week before AF.  I'm due sunday.  Apart from that no pains.  I have however been totally exhausted, falling asleep on the sofa at 8.30 last night, so unlike me and feeling sick.  I wonder sometimes if i imagine it though    Legs are also really weak, like I can't feel them.    think i'm cracking up!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi ladies

One day to go but not very hopeful. Just posted on clomid girls about how rough I feel. Don't know what it is. I was sat on the loo all last night (sorry tmi!) trying to suss out what had made me so ill. Could be:
1. Home-made tomato soup I had for lunch
2. Metformin troubles
3. Tummy bug - saw my best friends little boy on MOnday and he's had it for 4 days.
4. Pre-AF pains
5. SOmething completely different!

Anyway, will see how I feel later.

Flower - Not long to go hun. SOunds   that's you've nto ahd any AF signs. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

KJM - Stay +ive hun. LIke FLower said, it might just bee too early. Keep us posted.

Kelly - Hope we still "see" you around every now and then, wouldn't be the same without you. Glad your feeling a bit better  

Minxy - Glad you 2 are getting plenty of   in and it's keeping you both  ! 

Loubie - Nice to have you on board  

Sally - Hi hun. Hope your ok?

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry I've been a bit quiet - holidays and then catching up at work (well attempting too....)  

Good luck to all of those who are testing in the next week. I'm in the magic countdown to Sunday (AF stay away day!). I've decided to give up hoping its this month as my okps had two very faint lines (lighter than the control line) and then disapeared so I'm not sure that I ov'ed. So looks like I've going to keep tampax in business for another month.. 

Kerry - hope you are feeling better soon hun.  (and that the cause is a 'nice' one!)

KJM - My pregnancy took nearly a week to show up as a positive on the hpt. fingers crossed for you!

Loubie -   welcome to the mad house  

Everyone else -  lots of   and   must lead to  eventually (it must, it just must!)

TTFN

Debs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thankx Debs, paracetamol have worked for now. Lets hope nasty   stays away otherwise I'll severly beat her!!  

Here's hoping she stays away from you too hun!

XX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

STAY AWAY EVIL EVIL  

    



xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Too right flowerpot,


Stay away you nasty, evil, wicked, horrible,unfriendly hag of a witch


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks a million for putting me on here 
I feel good today and positive 
God Bless us all


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies

Well I must still be ovulating into today...yesterday the ovulation pain (& lower back ache) was bad & I was in bed by 9pm with heated wheat bag & book...Gareth "popped" into bed for some  as he was worried I'd fall asleep but then he just shoved a pillow under my bum afterwards & went back to watch the footie...so romantic  The right side has eased up & the left side is really bad at the moment...got in from work & put tracky bottoms on straight away...right side feels swollen (if you know what I mean)....had a mature follie on both so must be just releasing from right ovary today which would be about right as sposed to release within 24hours of each other...tummy's so bloated but I've drunk soooo much peppermint tea today I don't fancy another one...onto the pineapple now...think I'll be having another early night & watching "Lost" in bed... 

I so hope we have some more  's this month...keeping everything crossed (apart from my legs...sorry    ) for you all...   hope that wicked  is on holiday!
  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for the words of support Flowerpot and Kerry, I'll keep my fingers crossed then and let you know if anything happens!

Kelly x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Natasha,
Your not going mad, i went on a cleaning spree and deleated my last topic.
I get really confused on which ones ive posted on cos there are so many posts that mine get lost, so i thought i should just post on one topic at a time (so i dont confuse my tiny brain!)
Anyway im good thanks, Glad to hear your getting loadsa .
We were told not to tonight as " id already had my quota of  for today!" 
Im also really bloated and lower back pain.

Enjoy LOST its the most excellent programme on tv at mo!!!
Goodnight you lovly ladies
Speak tomorrow, If i can find you?
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Haven't tested yet, couldn't face it this minoring. Too scared of it being   again. If it is and   shows gonna see if she'll give me more   pills or if she wants me to just do Metformin for a couple of months. But for now I'll try and stay  .

Love to you all, and lots of  
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fingers and toes crossed for you kerry my cycle buddy      

Praying for you. great news that the pains have stopped! xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies 

Well I definitely ovulated over the last couple of days (started CD14 with it happening on right side) and the 2nd one popping last night...in fact I'm convinced I actually felt it happening last night as I'd been having such bad ovulation pain, was lying on sofa with wheatbag watching 2nd part of Lost on E4 (I'd watched 1st one in bed but had to get up for 2nd one as it was sooo good !!), anyway, pain got really bad & then all of a sudden I got a really sharp stabbing pain in left ovary which made my leg twitch  (ovaries lie on main nerves in legs)...then the pain eased up & I feel fine this morning...still slightly bloated but no pains, nothing...and I've been temping this month & last few days temps gone up from around 36.12 then went to 36.29 on CD14 & this morning it was 36.49....never temped before so found it really interesting how it's really gone up since ovulation  So I'm now trying not to get too anxious over the next couple of weeks & keeping my fingers crossed !!

So, enough about me....how are you ladies today  Hope you're all doing ok...

Kerry & Flower...I so so hope its both your month...I am keeping fingers & toes crossed (I'm typing with my nose )   

kjm...how you feeling...hoping its good news for you too 

Debs...sending you loads of positive vibes & hope that wicked  stays away 

loubie...hoping AF didn't show up for you yesterday...fingers crossed  

Casper/Sally...how are you both...thinking of you both in the  

Kelly...how are you today...please don't forget us here 

And Natalie my cycle bud....all I can say is...please please let it be this month !!  

 to all you wonderful clomid chicks & to anyone else I've missed...sorry ! 
 

Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Think   is on her way..  got Af pains.  

Going to raid the cupboard for chocolate!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll go and find her  & give her a  before she finds you !
Sending you  & 
Take care hun
Natasha

PS have a biccy for me...I'm being healthy with my rice cakes, yoghurt & sunflower seeds & drinking peppermint tea (all organic of course)...but really fancy a huge custard danish & a large latte with espresso shot !!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Stay  
I havnt even got dressed yet, how lazy is that?
When are you testing?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Didn't have Choccy, had a slice of fruit toast instead. But I can hear the penguins in the cupboard calling me! Damn my boss for buying chocolate for the lads!

Your so good with you healthy stuff, I'm really crap at the moment!

Beat the c**p out of the  !

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Kerry - I hope the pains are not AF  . 

Natasha -  you saint you! I'm sat here with half a penguine hanging out my mouth  

Natalie - You lucky so and so. I've been working 11 and 12 hour days recently (and its only going to get worse!) so would love to be at home slobbing. I'm sooo green with envy 

I'm stuck at work with far too much to do, not enough time (deadlines looming fast) and no help as the other marketing person has moved departments. And AF is due on Sunday - But being so busy i haven't really had time to worry about it so that must be good. Fingers crossed and chocolate "loaded and ready" 

Hope you all have a good day

Love
Debs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

just arrived, f***** b****!! Sorry for language but really p'd off!

xxx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Kerry

Sorry   arrived,   her.  Sending you lots of     
love Niki x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry babes I'm so sorry  

EVIL EVIL EVIL 

  



XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello im back and £70 poorer. 
Make a mental note- Must not go to Tesco when hungry!

Kerry i am so sorry that dirty rotton   got you, I really hope you are ok?
What now for you? do you have a plan?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Niki and Flower . Will be brighter tomorrow I'm sure . Just got to get on with it. I refuse to give up !

Natalie - I do that all the time! Big mistake. Going back to GP to see if she'll give me round 7 of   pills! Will let you all know. If not I'll probably do a couple of month of Metformin on its own. Can I still hang round though if I'm not on Clomid


xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Please do, i think when im 60 with 4 kids and 8 grandchildren ill still be hanging around here.
I love chatting with you lot!
x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

That's the spirit     Chocs and a good movie always help me when I'm   , how about dirty dancing, or something like that and a HUGE bar of chocolate.  I think DH should also give a back massage and foot rub !   

Lots of    to you honey xxx  Niki x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Niki - How strange I was only thinking of Dirty Dancing this morning. MIL asked us round for family tea (DH's Aunt & Uncle are visiting) but think I might pass! Huge bar fruit & Nut and Dirty Danicng will defo make me feel better! DH will run a mile when I ask him for back & foot rub, but worth a try!

Natalie - Me too! We can pass on our wisdom to the youngsters!!

xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Great minds think alike.  Remember 'Nobody puts baby in the corner!!'     I would def pass on the family tea, have a night in doing exactly what you want, and lock dh in a room so he can't run a mile!!

Niki x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

lets make Kerry a list for tonight:-

1) chocolate - HUGE bar  

2) wine  

3) nice bath  

4) back or foot rub  

5) your choice of TV, not dh's  

6) more chocolate  

7) more wine


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm up for all of that! I might just have chocolate for tea! And a glass of wine, nice cold Rose ! Nothing like wine and chocolate! Mmm..can see a trip to Thorntons on the way home !!

DH is going to the pub but not till later, will make sure he does somethtng nice for me before he goes out! 

You girls are fab!
xxx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Thorntons, hhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm   yum yum


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats the spirit Kerry, work through the list and report back tomorrow complete with hangover!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes Maam!  

Will stop and purchase
1. Wine
2. Chocolate
3. Girlie DVD
4. Trashy Mags to read in the bath, with a glass of wine!


xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats the spirit!  enjoy the few days of freedom before the happy pills again (if your taking them - what you doing ringing the doc?)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

She's booked up today, have to ring first thing tomorrow - with hangover hopefully!! Try and see her tomorrow after work. I'm going to enjoy the bank holiday with DH and spend some "quality" time, except for Sat pm of course!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds good to me hun xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kerry hun...can't believe the evil b!tch turned up...why doesn't she just get the message that she's not welcome round here  Sending you huge 

I think the other ladies have given you some expert sound advice...chocolate & wine...what better combination  and plenty of tlc from DH of course !

Think my halo has slipped (its strangling me at the moment) as I brought my healthy lunch into work but then went out with the girls & pigged out on saffron risotto (with beans & peas) & a couple of glasses of rose (slap my wrist I have _no_ willpower  ) but I've been back an hour & now scoffing the lunch I brough in...and I can feel a severe "bounty" moment coming on...I can feel my little curly tail now ! 

 
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

MMmmmm...Bounty! I am gonna make myself sick with chocolate later  ! Risotto sounds lovely Nat! Might doa mushroom one this weekend.

My friend has just emailed me the whole Jamie Oliver Cookbook. If anyone wants it let me know. Its a word document so I could email to you.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmmm food!  

well having a few twinges and heavy legs but no AF pains yet.  AF due tomorrow/sat.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Got everything crossed for you babes  
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I could send my dh round. all he ever makes is rissotto and he is great at reflexology and pedicures. Not much cop at anything else    

Love Sal


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how fantastic having a dh who does pedicures!!  my dh will rub or tickle my feet if i nag him enough ha ha.  love it!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mr DH hates doing anything like that! I ahve to beg him just to do my shoulders! Big (.)(.) give me tight shoulder muscles!!!

Send him round Sal, I LOVE risotto! 

x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Offer him big (.)(.) after he rubs your shoulders, that makes everyone a winner


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It is a good job I like risotto I have had it twice a week for 7 years       
and evryone at work laughs at my toe nails because he gets a little artistic with them. And they are always differnent colours. But hey I love him  

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nat - Good thinking Batman!  


Sal - does he have a foot fetish

x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

No foot fetish but he says my feet are that rough from always wear flip flops that if he doesnt do them I will take the skin off his legs in bed     . And he does them that often ( coz they are that bad)  he jokes that I was 6ft tall when me met me     and now I am only 5ft 7 ins

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Maybe I should stop doing mine so that DH has to do them! Hmm..might try that!

x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Anyone bored and fed up of looking at knickers and watching it rain??

sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its sunny in Wilmslow! And my Knicker watch is over! Back to Freecell - game 45!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

it is chucking it down in davyhulme. and i am rubbish at freecell. So I think I am going to read my book and put my feet up.

If I dont catch you again have al  lovely evening and dont forget they just havent got a good enought baby ready for you at the minute. we told our daughter that father christmas had to bring them. 

Love Sal xxx

    these are from my little girl she loves choosing them.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bless thank your lovely daughter for me  

Have a lovely evening.
xx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

*Sally* What a lovely expression, bought a lump to my throat

*Kerry* How's the freecell coming along??!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sally - Told DH about our baby not being ready to come to us yet, even he was choked up!

Pootle - Got to game 48! Trying to work my way thru!

Well girls, so far so good.

1. Wine in Glass (BIG glass!!)
2. HUGE bar of fruit & nut in the fridge
3. Girlie DVD to watch - The Wedding Date
4. Pizza cooking
5. DH off to MIL's for tea (I got out of it, yea!)

Did get a very short shoulder rub! Its a start.

Mission accomplished!

xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Seen as your all talking about massages - Virgin Vie do a fantastic back massager, all you have to do is rub it up and down partners back and it does all the squeezing & pressure things for you.  Its lovely.

Jo


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Massager sounds great Joanne,does it come with a free Vin diesel to operate it    ,god why am I always horny when af is visiting!!!!! 

Kerry-     so sorry af arrived,im proud of you with your determination,you go girl  

Kelly x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning,
Hope you are all well?
Pootle, Flower, Debbie how you all feeling, all on knicker watch?
Me and DH have not stopped  since Wednesday. 
we are both shattered! last go tonight and then i think we have it covered for this month.
I am going to an Anne Summers party tonight with my sister, (am sick of sex so need to put a fake smile on! )
Got a busy weekend , my best friends 30th tomorrow and a wedding Sunday, at least that will take a little chunk out of 2ww.
Im on day 3 today  got along way to go!
Its gonna be nice today so im gonna take myself off shopping for accessories, havnt spent any money in ages.
Natalie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Way to go Kerry - very impressed that you were working through your list!!! hope the choccie and wine went down well  

Natalie, use the AS party as a reason to buy a couple of lotions and potions, keeps things interesting   !  

Yes still on knicker watch!! CD 31 today for me, AF due today/tomorrow, testing sunday    .  It now 15 days since I got a +opk.  No AF pains yet but still a way to go


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Morning ladies

oooohhhh good luck FlowerPot, hope it's an extra special Bank Holiday for you!

Natalie - enjoy the shopping!

Everyone on 2ww - big hugs

x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi All,

Still no af pain or symptoms (usually arrive a couple of days before the witch) but not due until sunday so not getting my hopes up yet.

Flowerpot - Fingers crossed that this is your month and hoping for a   for you on Sunday.

How is everyone else? I'm working from home today (hurrah) so can check in when I like (even more hurrah) rather than sneeking a peak every now and then.  

Dh has gone away for the weekend so Its me, Dirty Dancing and a large choccy bar (sound familiar Kerry?)

 to you all

Debs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Deb!  you and I are due the same day then


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Debs

That  sounds like a fantastic weekend!  I hope it's ended perfectly with a BFP

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Flower - I was impressed with myself! Had a lovely night. Bit emotional   when I got home, nice hugs from DH though. And a nice chat with my dad bless him. Really praying for your   on Sunday babe!  

Debby -    for testing this weekend hun, fingers crossed!

Pootle -   hope your ok?

Natalie - I agree with Flower, go along and see what you can get to spice things up a bit! I know what you mean about the sex though, DH said to me last night "Well, I'd better get rested up then"!!! Poor love! I hear the pocket pleaser is good    Thats on my shopping list  . Enjoy your shopping trip

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I can recommend the raspberry ripple willy drops!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning Ldies,


Flowerpot,sally and debs          

Kerry-hello hunny,glad your a bit brighter,dads are brill!!my dad bought me a massive bunch of flowers after my af came  did you enjoy your night!!


Well I am deffo having my last iui this cycle,thats providing that the follies are good   not got my scan till 5th. we ahve decided not to tell the family as it just added to the stress of it all.

Morning to all you other lovlies  

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower - You kinky mare!  

Kelly - Good news about the IUI hun. Keeping everything crossed for you for this cycle  .  Had a lovley night thanks, flet a bit sick by the end of my fruit & nut!  

xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey everyone .... just want to wish GOOD LUCK to everyone testing over the bank weekend .... holding thumbs and toes for all of you for those bfp's .........
love and luck to you all.   
and a few bubbles as well


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like im gonna need abank loan for all the toys you lot recomend!!!!
Good for you Kelly bout the IUI, go girl you can do it .

Hope you all have the most amazing weekends and that each one of you gets  .
God Bless
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls



just sending you all love and babydust and Sally and Debs who are testing in the next couple of days with me good luck      

I won't be on line much next week as I'm off work, but I will post a quickie to let you know the outcome of AF/hpt on Sunday.  treat no news as bad news!

have a lovely long weekend       xxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Right back atach Flowerpot! 
Have a lovely week off work (wish it were me!)

Debs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi all,
Im feeling really crap like my AF is coming, sore lower back, nausous and crampy.
I only had my IUI Wednesday but when i look back in my diary ,I felt exactly the same this time last month.
Do you think its the Clomid? Im starting to worry that things are not working properly in there?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Natalie,

I know its hard but please dont think the worst,alot of the symptoms for af can occur in v.early pregnancy,hang in there babe. As for the ann summers party I can highly reccomend the rampant   my dh works nights and lets just say I am never lonely in that dept       

Kelly x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know exactly what you meen i got a Rabbit for christmas too   

have been really down today went shopping and came home with some nail varnish remover.
Why do you never find anything nice in the shops when you have money to spend?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

is fantastic!!!   

DH works away sometimes so I'm in the same boat as you Kelly!

Nat - I know what you mean, when you've got money you never see anything. When your skint you want to buy everything!  I'm sure everything is working fine in there, keep   my love.

xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know im being silly, just looked on IUI thread and girls on there feel the same as me.
Thanks for making me laugh Kerry and Kelly.xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your not being silly hun. I think its normal in our situation to worry about each little twinge or pain. But try not to worry too much, chill and put your feet up with a cuppa.

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Natalie, I think after all the poking and prodding we endure we are too highly tuned into our bodies. A few years ago i struggled to tell you when af was due, now I can almost pinpoint the hour 

Talking of which the low down back ache has just started and the 'string round the hips' tightening sensation is coming on. That usually means I have a day to go before she arrives. bummer.
Oh well its not over til the fat lady sings  

Hope you all have a good weekend. I'm meeting up with Fridget and Dydie tomorrow in Winchester (feel free to join us!) and really looking forward to it.

TTFN
Debs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Debby - Hope "she" doesn't get you  . Have a lovely weekend

xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks girls have a great weekend, Im gonna!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Debbie I hope your wrong this time about that dirty B***h getting you!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way!

 and  to all

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35737.new#new


----------

